# Anybody felt their cervix before a miscarriage?



## MustangGTgirl

I am not sure if I posted this in the right place but I really need to know if anybody has felt their cervix right before a miscarriage? I don't know why but when I was in the shower I felt mine and I could almost get a whole finger inside it so I think that means I am about to start passing my baby. I have had a missed miscarriage but no cramps or bleeding or anything yet so I don't know but surely the cervix should not be that open or low during pregnancy right?


----------



## poppy666

Mine just felt the same as before the mmc.. i same as you had no bleeding or cramps etc till it happened :hugs:


----------



## leylak

Sorry for your loss. I didn't ever check my cervix but doc said mine was firm and closed at 8w, after we found baby's heart stopped. I had a difficult D&C procedure because of that.


----------



## Miss_C

I wiped bright red blood on the friday night and though that was not right, I did feel my cervix and it was open, I could almost if I had tried put a finger in, I just felt around the tip of it so I went to the hosputal emergecy department. When I was checked a couple of hours later it was closed. I fully miscarried on the Sunday.

One other thing I remeber now looking back was on the friday I felt particularly wet like watery wet during the day, I wonder if this was another sign or symptom, amniotic fluid perhaps.

I hope and pray for you that you aren't losing your baby but an open cervix is definitely not a good sign. I would say go straight to the hospital and get them to do an u/s - how far are you?


----------



## bellamamma

I checked mine and it was open and low, could be a sign that it's about to start. So sorry for your loss, hun. big hugs.


----------



## caz81

Mine was low & open this pregnancy until about 10 weeks & everything is fine, am now 19 weeks.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Well nothing has happened yet so I guess it doesn't mean anything. All I have is a bunch of yellowish CM. I am going back on Monday to do my second HCG blood test and will see if I have doubled or not but I don't think so. It's weird though because all of my symptoms went away a while back and now my boobs went sore again the past couple of days. My pregnancy tests are still super dark too, darker than the control line still.


----------



## bellamamma

Good luck tomorrow, mustang, the newly sore boobs are a good sign tho! Why did they tell you that you'd had a mmc in the first place, from the beta's or ultrasound?


----------



## MustangGTgirl

Mine still feels the same. Got my first blood results from Friday back just a bit ago and they were 98519 so she said they were normal. Don't get today's back until sometime tomorrow.

I have been reading online that it is normal for levels to drop at 8-9 weeks because the placenta is taking over. After having read that I don't know what I should think tomorrow if they have infact decreased.

Being that there was no heartbeat and baby was small at 8 weeks, I am sure they will have decreased. I just wonder if I should be asking a doctor to do this as the lady that did the sonogram is just a midwife for the clinic.


----------



## MustangGTgirl

bellamamma said:


> Good luck tomorrow, mustang, the newly sore boobs are a good sign tho! Why did they tell you that you'd had a mmc in the first place, from the beta's or ultrasound?

They did an ultrasound and baby was measuring 5 weeks 6 days at 8 weeks pregnant plus no heartbeat.


----------

